# الحدادة



## أقار الشاطي (25 ديسمبر 2009)

أريد موضوع مفصل حول عملية الحدادة أرجووووووووووووكم .
:56:


----------



## أقار الشاطي (25 ديسمبر 2009)

أرجو الرد بلييييييييييييييييز


----------



## أقار الشاطي (25 ديسمبر 2009)

أنا أجري بحث حول مادة تشكيل المعادن فالهذا أريد التعرف علي عملية الحدادة وشكرا لتعاونكم


----------



## أحمد دعبس (4 أغسطس 2010)

تفضل أخى العزيز

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GN7VOJZ8

لاتنسونا بصالح الدعاء
​


----------



## hagoog (5 مايو 2011)

الرابط لا يفتح .


----------



## أحمد دعبس (5 مايو 2011)

hagoog قال:


> الرابط لا يفتح .


*
تفضل أخى بالدخول هنا وستجد ما تريد إن شاء الله

http://eng2010.yoo7.com/f1-montada
*
​


----------



## hagoog (6 مايو 2011)

مشكووور . جزاك الله كل خير ..........


----------



## أحمد دعبس (6 مايو 2011)

hagoog قال:


> مشكووور . جزاك الله كل خير ..........



*جزانا الله وإياك خيرا*​


----------



## سامح الديهى (6 مايو 2011)

الكتاب ده جميل 
وشكرا ياهندسة
نتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## سامح الديهى (6 مايو 2011)

المنتدى بتاعك حلو جدا 
اتمنى من الاصدقاء والصديقات الدخول فيه
سلامى لكم جميعا


----------



## hawler_rawand (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## أحمد دعبس (17 مايو 2011)

سامح الديهى قال:


> المنتدى بتاعك حلو جدا
> اتمنى من الاصدقاء والصديقات الدخول فيه
> سلامى لكم جميعا


*
الله يكرمك يابشمهندس سامح
ونتمنى أن يستفيد منه كل الزملاء*
​


----------



## bakeraf (22 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------

